

Ask HN: Suggest an online reminder application or website? - Evgeny

I&#x27;m mostly looking for the one that is long-term friendly.<p>I.e. my drivers license expires in 5 years, could I get a reminder a couple of weeks before.
My passport expires in 3 years, I should apply for a new one ... etc.
======
neolefty
Hi Evgeny!

I put things like that on my Google calendar at the time they are due, set up
with an email reminder. It has worked pretty well, although it doesn't put all
the reminders together in one place. Speaking of which, I have a passport
expiring in 2016 ...

BTW, I'm a developer living in Chengdu China, pondering career directions as I
end a fallow period teaching high school -- I'm looking for peers I can talk
with about what to do next. Would you be willing to chat some time? I like
your posts and think it would be interesting to talk.

In particular, I am curious about the direction of societal change (Pinker's
Better Angels, for example) and would love to contribute to it in a positive
way, through my work.

Bill Baker, bbbaker at alum dot mit dot edu

skype, wechat: neolefty

